# Minimum insurance



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

My car is now paid off and I just have liability insurance do I need more than that to drive for Uber?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes. 



https://help.uber.com/driving-and-delivering/article/insurance-requirements?nodeId=6e7ac56f-a12b-440a-9e6e-83acea284b55


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Regardless of requirements you should have high levels of medical coverage for yourself and pax. That’s what’s going to hurt you if there’s an accident.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Regardless of requirements you should have high levels of medical coverage for yourself and pax. That’s what’s going to hurt you if there’s an accident.


Incorrect. If you are on a valid app trip and everything is being done correctly, any/all liability coverage for any passenger will be the sole responsibility of the rideshare service, at least in the US. This may be different for high-level services such as Uber Black or other situations where are you operating under the agreement and responsible for providing passenger transport liability insurance.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Paulokc said:


> My car is now paid off and I just have liability insurance do I need more than that to drive for Uber?


Can you afford to buy another one if someone w no insurance or you are responsible for totalling it?
You should have a separate rideshare 
endorsement that will have a substantially 
lower deductable too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Incorrect. If you are on a valid app trip and everything is being done correctly, any/all liability coverage for any passenger will be the sole responsibility of the rideshare service, at least in the US. This may be different for high-level services such as Uber Black or other situations where are you operating under the agreement and responsible for providing passenger transport liability insurance.


But look at the limits of liability for the provided insurance. Just because the rideshare service provides _some_ insurance does not mean it provides adequate insurance. The rideshare service is cheaper than you are. They are not going to provide one cent of coverage they don’t have to.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> But look at the limits of liability for the provided insurance. Just because the rideshare service provides _some_ insurance does not mean it provides adequate insurance. The rideshare service is cheaper than you are. They are not going to provide one cent of coverage they don’t have to.


Maybe you do not understand how commercial liability insurance works and how liability within legal passenger transport works. 

First and foremost, unless you have a commercial liability insurance policy WITH passenger endorsement, your personal auto liability insurance would never ever ever never pay out 1 penny to any passenger you had. 

Second, unless you have a commercial liability insurance policy, your personal auto liability insurance would never ever ever never pay out 1 penny to any third party if you were partaking in any commercial usage of your covered vehicle.

Third, the ONLY things a rideshare endorsement upon your personal auto liability insurance policy does is allow a) the policy to remain in force and valid even though you are engaged in commercial usage of your covered vehicle and b) enable you to make a claim under comprehensive/collision coverage you may have within the policy for a qualified covered event on the covered vehicle and c) enable you to make a claim under medical provision coverage you may have within the policy for a qualified covered event for YOU only.

A general liability umbrella policy is something entirely different.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Regardless of requirements you should have high levels of medical coverage for yourself and pax. That’s what’s going to hurt you if there’s an accident.


I do agree they need the highest levels of medical coverage for themselves. Under no circumstances are your medical bills as a driver ever covered when at fault, while working


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Paulokc said:


> My car is now paid off and I just have liability insurance do I need more than that to drive for Uber?


I have been driving for 6 years and have never been asked to show my insurance policy.
I show my insurance card which does not tell Uber what my policy entails.
So do answer your question NO you don't.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Maybe you do not understand how commercial liability insurance works and how liability within legal passenger transport works.
> 
> First and foremost, unless you have a commercial liability insurance policy WITH passenger endorsement, your personal auto liability insurance would never ever ever never pay out 1 penny to any passenger you had.
> 
> ...


That’s not the way my agent explained it or how my policy reads.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulokc said:


> My car is now paid off and I just have liability insurance do I need more than that to drive for Uber?


As much as it would cost you to replace the car in the event of an accident it makes more sense to carry full coverage. If you have deer like we do here comprehensive is a must!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> That’s not the way my agent explained it or how my policy reads.


Why don't you enlighten us on what kind of policy you have, who is the provider, what state, and what exactly YOUR policy "reads"

Yes, it is quite possible you are among the 1/2 percent that has an insurance policy that does not exclude commercial use of the covered vehicle under a personal auto liability policy, but unless that policy specifically states it will cover a for-hire passenger...

Please, share with us the details...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As you all debate insurance policies and requirements keep in mind it can be different by state. For example, what is correct in Florida may not be correct in Colorado.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> As you all debate insurance policies and requirements keep in mind it can be different by state. For example, what is correct in Florida may not be correct in Colorado.


True


----------

